# (Bafles) Diseños fuera de lo común.



## Pablo16 (May 18, 2008)

Hola. 

Buscando en internet me encontré con estos diseños fuera de lo normal.  

Me llamaron mucho la atención por el ingenio con el que estan hechos. 

Me gustó la idea del que esta hecho en PVC pintado de rojo.

Comenten algo y si encuentran algo más ponganlo!



























































Digan que les parece, y si alguien se anima a armar alguno que ponga fotos. 

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (May 18, 2008)

Excelente, arte en PVC.

Habría que probar como suena el PVC en audio, no se porque pero me da mala caña


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 18, 2008)

Dano: me sacaste las palabras de los dedos.

esta benisimo los diseños, muy modernos y futuristas...pero el plastico y la lata, jamas sonaron bien en audio, ademas la pequeña amplitud que se le puede dar al sonido, porque solo se usan parlantes pequeños.

nos vemos muchachos.


----------



## Manonline (May 18, 2008)

no creo qe con el plastico suene mal... yo no soy un experto en sonido ni mucho menos... pero por algo se fabrican cajas de plastico inyectado, que segun entiendo son mas caras y se compran. Por algo sera... si me equivoco corrijanme.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## JV (May 18, 2008)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> ... por algo se fabrican cajas de plastico inyectado, que segun entiendo son mas caras...



En realidad, hacer una matriz para realizar una caja inyectada es cara, pero cada caja en si es muy barata, menos que si fuera metalica o de madera.



Saludos..


----------



## Pablo16 (May 18, 2008)

Y si se pusiera alguna lana, fibra, espuma, etc dentro del tubo? creo que mejoraría en algo la calidad del sonido.

Hay que tomar en cuenta que en la mayoría de las bocinas para PC las cajas son de plástico y no suenan tan mal.

Observando me doy cuenta de que las 'latas' parecen más de plástico que de metal.

Saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (May 18, 2008)

Me encanto la del perro... o lo que fuese esa estatua 
Para sistemas pequeños los de PVC tienen toda la onda.

Saludos.


----------



## Manonline (May 18, 2008)

Si, Pablo16 tiene razon... yo tengo unos parlantes para pc qe suenan muy bien... debe tener unos 2W RMS... a lo sumo para mejorar el sonido, poner uniones de goma y algunos plomadas para evitar vibraciones... asi se podrian lograr lindos diseños sin tener que tener una fabrica de gabinetes plasticos


----------



## santiago (May 18, 2008)

un dia que estaba al dope me hice la pregunta ¿puedo poner un 6" en un balde de pintura de 10 litros?
si, jeje lo arme todo bien firme, forrado con cinta de aluminio y suena muy bien quedo como una especie de subwoofer bazooca y los graves suenan lindo, y como el plastico era gruesito 5mm casi ni se mueve con el sonido
ahora usar esa "T" de pvc fue una muy buena idea, ademas no creo que ni se mueva ese plastico rigido con el sonido
saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 19, 2008)

Ahí va eso. Espero anexarlo bien. Saludos.


----------



## Monterrubio (May 19, 2008)

yo una vez puse un subwoofer JL Audio 12" modelo w0 dentro de una cubeta de pintura vinilica (vacia y complamente limpia obvio)

resultado? una bazooka cerrada con una calidad de sonido pobre, ya que la cubeta retumbaba mucho, sin embargo, si habia diferencia


----------



## gaston sj (May 19, 2008)

realmente son muy ingeniosos los diseños y muy estabagantes algunos pero hasta que punto uno puedo inventar cosas que degradan la calidad del componente y desperdiciar potencia ? es nesesario ingertar cosas el tubo de pbc viene para agua... es como querer pasar electricidad con una manguera con agua sirve pero desperdicia mas de lo que sirve pero sin enbargo hay gente que le parece bueno 

admiro la capacidad de creatividad de los creadores de estas cosas
saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (May 19, 2008)

Con este tipo de productos prefiero enfocarme un poco más en lo estétitco y creativo que en el rendimiento y calidad del sonido.

Aveces es bueno olvidarse un poco de lo perfecto...y echar a volar la mente un rato.   

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 19, 2008)

Si amigos, sonar bvan a sonar los parlantes con bafles del material que sea, pero si nos ponemos a pensar en srio en calidad de auido, y teniendo en cuenta que los amplificador a veces no son de excelente fidelidad, el plastico, el metal y ciertos materiales, jamas sonaran como la madera, la cual es pesada lo admito, y tiene ciertos inconvenientes a la hora del traslado, pero es lo q mejor absorbe las repercusiones de las frecuencias bjaas sobre todo y otras cositas.

obviamente con alguna espuma dentro se podria lograr mejores resultados. pero lo dels tubos, no se, me suena a q tienen poco volumen.

nos vemos... o escribimos.


----------



## skandar (May 19, 2008)

yo en  alguna ocacion buscando diseños encontre unos hechos en pvc.... muy lindos... se que esos planos los baje... los busco y los publico para conociemiento del foro.


----------



## santiago (May 20, 2008)

hoy probe con una t de pvc (tipo cloacas) y un 8" y sonaba bastante-tirando a lindo
saludos


----------



## marduktot (May 20, 2008)

y yo me creia muy creativo por haber realizado un sub con forma de piramide, ja!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 21, 2008)

Menos samba e mais treballar, o sea, publicad circuitos de este tipo de baffles. Saludos.


----------



## Pablo16 (May 21, 2008)

Circuitos? 

Yo supongo que si algun circuito es necesario (como un amplificador,preamplificador) puede ser cualquiera, crossover? depende tu gusto, que circuito hay que saber? 

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 21, 2008)

Sobre la construcción de este tipo de baffles, quiza la palabra circuito no sea la idónea, mas bien planos de construcción, yo mismo colgué el polifemo en este foro. Eso es lo que os rogaría colgad planos de construcción de este tipo de baffles, ya que además de la estética, las dimensiones optimizan los resultados acústicos. Saludos.


----------



## makine (May 21, 2008)

La madera y compuestos de serrín aglomerado siempre ha sido lo mejor para audio y siempre lo será. El PVC lo he usado pero para bajas potencias y la diferencia es insignificante.
Saludos.


----------



## skandar (May 22, 2008)

en un post anterior mencione algo de parlantes hecho de pvc  no encontre mucho pero de algo servira... son creatvos y en cuanto al sonidolo desconozco... por comentarios anteriores al parecer no deberian sonar... bueno... menos palabras aca estan los archivos.


----------



## Courage_faces (May 23, 2008)

jajaja...! de veras que a la gente le gustan los bafles extraños      weno algun dia que tenga tiempo y el dinero fabricare uno que no sea tan complicado.... como el diva 1 o el Rbox,    aki les dejo mi favorito... 
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/proyectos_altavoces/Odisea1/Odisea1.html


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 24, 2008)

Lindo los baflesitos. hablando de lana y espuma, vieron lo que le hace con el tiempo la lana de vidrio a la bobina? Ojo con lo que se pone dentro del bafle.


----------



## Pablo16 (May 24, 2008)

Que le hace? :|


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2008)

Mas *cosas* sonoras







http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1396/1408285284_25fba8fe3d.jpg[/mg]

[img]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1230/1262632339_0dcb3b75aa.jpg

















Miren en la pagina como trabaja el hombre este, ! Todo un artesano en madera ¡

Fuente

http://www.flickr.com/photos/12312992***N07/

Donde esta el "*" va una arroba, parece una dirección de mail pero no lo es


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 24, 2008)

ya que todos ponen yo tambien. 

Las particulas de la lana de vidrio, se van petiendo entre la bobina y el himan, con el tiempo le sacan el aislante a la bobina, lo vi con mis propios ojos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2008)

A este lo conozco, trabajo en la película "Guerra de los mundos"


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 24, 2008)

I yo creia que estaba loco.   Lejos le pinta la cara a todos jajaja  

La gente de ThinkGeek se ha propuesto hacer realidad algo que comenzó como una broma. Están intentando crear una camiseta con altavoz incorporado, la Personal Soundtrack T-Shirt. Fue tal la curiosidad de muchos lectores y tantos los mensajes interesándose por este producto, que han decidido “liarse la manta a la cabeza” e intentar hacerla realidad.


----------



## jose_flash (May 25, 2008)

con lo del bafle de pvc los bafles no se pero blue man group tocan con pvc y suena bien...YouTube - Blue man group Berlin music awards- Drum Bone


----------



## santiago (May 25, 2008)

este post se tendria que llamar "parlantes hasta en el cu......" (sin ofender a nadie) 

y bue hay personas que tienen otras ideas como esta https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about14482.html

insisto, ahora tengo un subwoofer en la compu con un balde de pintura de 10 litros, con un 7" o 6" con un agujero pequeño en el otro extremo que lo hace sonar como una especie de bazooca , los graves golpean muy grosamente, y es plastico, el parlante es viejito pero anda de 10 con un tda 2003 jeje

saludos


----------



## palomo (May 26, 2008)

Para el amigo COURAGE FACES[b

 ] Haaaa las famosas nautilus, espero que cuando te animes a realizar este proyecto tengas la cartera bastante llena y no tengas novia o esposa    ya que el trabajo es en verdad titanico, hace tres años navegaba mucho en PCAUDIO junto con un colega mio, el decidio llevar a cabo semejante proyecto (muy bueno, que digo bueno, excelente) solo que a mitad del camino por cuestiones de trabajo yo no pude ayudarlo mas, al pobre casi le cuesta una demanda de divorcio por los gastos y por el tiempo dedicado, no quiero desanimarte, esa no es mi intensión solo que cuando en verdad deseamos algo dejamos otras prioridades en segundo termino, el termino su proyecto hace  1año y ya se encuentra disfrutandolo (para envidia mia)   asi que si tienes la herramienta necesaria el tiempo y el dinero ¡ADELANTE! que cuando lo termines nadie te va a quitar la sonrisa de oreje a oreja    [/b]


----------



## juanma (May 26, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> A este lo conozco, trabajo en la película "Guerra de los mundos"



   muy buen comentario!

Aca dejo otras.

Los parlantes bien marrones, no los "caracoles" no tengo la mas minima idea como funcionan. 
Algun tiene alguna idea? Son los electroestaticos?


----------



## Derhund (Jul 21, 2020)

Hola a todos. Ahora traigo algunas fotillos de unos bafles fabricados para un restaurant; los bafles los fabrico un carpintero y yo le pase las medidas, los difusores de madera pintados en negro se importaron de francia.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 27, 2021)

Buenas gente.
Dejo algunas de las fotos recuperadas del primer post desde Archive.org. No todas.
Aparte, el enlace correcto de;


santiago dijo:


> y bue hay personas que tienen otras ideas como esta Automatico para una bomba de agua


Es; 2 parlantes en un rollo de papel higiénico


----------

